# Eibach Pro-Kit vs. H&R Sport Spring



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I know there has been a lot of posts on this forum and the internet about this topic, but most on this forum are from 2006-2007. I'm looking for feed back on how these springs held up long term or any insight really. 

I picked up a pair of Euro S-Line springs for 3.2 :facepalm: and tried them on my car (2.0T Quattro), I only dropped 9.5mm (3/8") in the front and went up 9.5mm (3/8") in the rear. Plus the ride is stiffer than I was expecting (probably due to incorrect spring rates). Anyway I've decided I'm going to just order the correct springs, before I spend $200 on a wheel alignment.

As I currently understand it.


Eibach's ride softer
H&R drop more
Both are progressive
Both will work for 6-12 month with S-Line shocks, but ultimately fail, due to valving.
North America S-Line suspension is 10mm lower than standard, so corrected drop is: Eibachs 20.5mm (0.807") and H&R 23mm (0.905")

I know most of the Mk V / VI GTI guys favor the H&R's, but I'm leaning to Eibachs based on what I read about ride quality. 
My goal is less well gap, and better handling without too much ride quality comprise. 

Thanks


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

If those are your only choices, I would probably actually go with the eibach. But.... not sure about the valving comment. I think you could easily use a setup like this for a lot longer than a year. Also, have you looked into the VWR springs? Ride drop is about what your looking for, they go well with stock struts, and are linear rather than progressive, plus they are in the same price range as the two kits you mentioned. Just a thought.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

you put springs engineered for a heavy car, on a much lighter car, especially the rear. 

cant imagine why it would sit higher? put about 300-500 lbs of sand bags in your hatch... she'll be nice and low.

if you are sticking with stock shocks, find the springs with the rate closest to stock rate and height you can live with...

how much time do you spend out in your driveway staring at your car, vs how much time you sit behind the wheel and bang and bounce around. 

These cars dont have a lot of suspension travel, so when you lower it, you eat that up and the result is a crappy ride and you can have fun bottoming out.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I was under the impression that the VMR's were a carry over part from the GTI and therefore only work correctly with the FWD A3's. 
But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> These cars dont have a lot of suspension travel, so when you lower it, you eat that up and the result is a crappy ride and you can have fun bottoming out.


Now now you are just being excessive. 

I ran H and R springs on my Gti on stock struts, the ride was far from crappy and I never did bottom out. 

Now on my coilovers on the A3, ride is a bit stiffer, but surprisingly close to a stock feel. 

From a visual standpoint, everything I have seen points to the Ebiach springs as they won't give you a reverse rake.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a set of Eibach pro kit on my garage, they are going in hopefuly next week with the stock shocks. 
Ive been saying this for a while as dont have the time to install them with my mechanic. 

If they are installed next week I gonna post the thoughts on them. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

missed that op is 2.0 QUATTRO... 

you only need 200 lb of sandbags.

.. look into VWR springs for quattro.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeaverBanker said:


> I was under the impression that the VMR's were a carry over part from the GTI and therefore only work correctly with the FWD A3's.
> But hey, I could be wrong.


VWR also makes a set for A3 quattro / Golf R (Mk VI).


----------



## JacksonYo! (Mar 12, 2002)

I would go with Eibach. You shouldn't have any issues with using these springs on your factory shocks as Eibach designs and tests their springs around the factory dampers. It's the guys with 100k+ miles on factory shocks putting on lowering springs that are reporting back with "these lowering springs blew my shocks."


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JacksonYo! said:


> I would go with Eibach. You shouldn't have any issues with using these springs on your factory shocks as Eibach designs and tests their springs around the factory dampers. It's the guys with 100k+ miles on factory shocks putting on lowering springs that are reporting back with "these lowering springs blew my shocks."


true... I bought my car w/55K on the clock, and not long after one of the rear shocks was dead, and the other 3 were getting sloppy.

a fresh set of stock sachs/oem arent cheap, but not a bad option for high mileage cars. car maintenance 101.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I orded the Eibach's, they just seemed more tried , tested, and trued.

The VWR springs sound interesting, but I don't like the idea that it's the same spring for the golf r, a3, s3, and r32. Combined with only a few places sell them and Npace is the only a3 quattro found running them.

Npace, what's your fender to ground on your car?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeaverBanker said:


> I orded the Eibach's, they just seemed more tried , tested, and trued.
> 
> The VWR springs sound interesting, but I don't like the idea that it's the same spring for the golf r, a3, s3, and r32. Combined with only a few places sell them and Npace is the only a3 quattro found running them.
> 
> Npace, what's your fender to ground on your car?


FTG.... don't know, and I honestly don't care. They have roughly the same drop as the other two spring kits, but I wanted a linear spring and got them for the performance aspect. Also, take the R32 out of that list.... if a vendor is listing them for a 3.2 model, they are mistaken. The golf r and s3 are virtually the same as the 2.0T quattro. The mkVI golf r uses a FSI engine that is tuned slightly better, as does the 8P S3. Drivetrain and suspension, and weight, are all almost identical; body kits and interior pieces notwithstanding. In terms of suspension and chassis, these cars share several parts.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I run H&R Sports, first on factory Sline dampeners and now on Bilstein B8 dampeners. They worked great on the factory struts, the only reason I switched, they couldn't keep up with a track day. The ride was in my opinion softer than factory Sline springs, when combined with the factory struts. With Bilsteins installed the ride is much firmer. In regards to reverse rake, from my measurements I believe that the illusion of reverse make is due to the A3 wheel arches, and not the springs themselves. Either springs going to be a great choice, in my opinion H&R has put a lot more research and development into components for our vehicles.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> I run H&R Sports, first on factory Sline dampeners and now on Bilstein B8 dampeners. They worked great on the factory struts, the only reason I switched, they couldn't keep up with a track day. The ride was in my opinion softer than factory Sline springs, when combined with the factory struts. With Bilsteins installed the ride is much firmer. In regards to reverse rake, from my measurements I believe that the illusion of reverse make is due to the A3 wheel arches, and not the springs themselves. Either springs going to be a great choice, in my opinion H&R has put a lot more research and development into components for our vehicles.


The Bilstein B8s are a perfect accompaniment to these types of springs, IMO. The only drawback is the lack of adjustability. To remove the appearance of reverse rake, if you get the TT rear spring mounts, they are about 1/4" thicker and take care of that issue.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Well its been 3 weeks and about 1500km since I've installed the Eibach's. I couldn't be happier. 

The ride height was spot on, my arches are the same height(no more reverse rake yeah!), and I like the ride. Even my girlfriend isn't complaining about the ride.

At low speeds (parking lot speeds) the ride is identical. At highway speeds, the bumps hit harder, with no werid floating or bounce. Although there may be a slight more bump steer, but I haven't fully decided yet.










My parking stall has a slight slope to the left


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Well its been 3 weeks and about 1500km since I've installed the Eibach's. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> The ride height was spot on, my arches are the same height(no more reverse rake yeah!), and I like the ride. Even my girlfriend isn't complaining about the ride.
> 
> ...


I think we installed the same springs at the same time lol.

Feel the same, at first I couldnt belive the riding improvement, no more body roll, stiffier at speed, I love it, similar at low speeds, and wife can live with it


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Did yours have the progressive extra tight winding on the one end like the H&R springs?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Did yours have the progressive extra tight winding on the one end like the H&R springs?


dunno... let me post a pic of them b4 install


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Well its been 3 weeks and about 1500km since I've installed the Eibach's. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> The ride height was spot on, my arches are the same height(no more reverse rake yeah!), and I like the ride. Even my girlfriend isn't complaining about the ride.
> 
> ...


What's your wheel size? Also Looking really good there:thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Did yours have the progressive extra tight winding on the one end like the H&R springs?


Those are the ones, dunno what are the extra windong


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm only on 17's

Ya those look like a linear springs like the ones I bought. 

The H & R's are totally different. (I stole this pictures from the classifieds section.)


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> I'm only on 17's
> 
> Ya those look like a linear springs like the ones I bought.
> 
> The H & R's are totally different. (I stole this pictures from the classifieds section.)


Yeah they look linear.

The ride is awesome on straight good roads. But on crappy roads (roughly 70% where I live) it gets very stiff.

Iam loving it so far. Next mod a rear sway bar from summit racing.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Yeah they look linear.
> 
> The ride is awesome on straight good roads. But on crappy roads (roughly 70% where I live) it gets very stiff.
> 
> Iam loving it so far. Next mod a rear sway bar from summit racing.


Sway bar is my next move also. Its been sitting in my basement for a month. Just have to get around to installing it and the dog bone mount.


----------

